# 190 visa (NSW SS) - process flow



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

Can someone please help me to understand the process flow for 190 visa application (NSW SS) .

I am aware that , with the required IELTS score ( band 6 in all categories) , positive skill assessment from ACS and have 60 points in point test, EOI through skill select can be submitted.

Do I need to submit application for nomination in parallel ? Can someone tell me what are the steps after EOI ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

roythomas said:


> Can someone please help me to understand the process flow for 190 visa application. My understanding is:
> 
> If I have required IELTS score ( band 6 on all ) , received positive skill assessment from ACS and have 60 points
> 
> ...


Once you receive NSW nomination and invitation from DIAC, you have to file for 190 visa. After filing for visa application, upload Meds and PCC. CO gets allocated to your visa application after around 4-5 weeks and the visa grant tales around 1.5 to 2 months from the date of visa application.


----------



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Once you receive NSW nomination and invitation from DIAC, you have to file for 190 visa. After filing for visa application, upload Meds and PCC. CO gets allocated to your visa application after around 4-5 weeks and the visa grant tales around 1.5 to 2 months from the date of visa application.


Thanks Mroks, Once I submit EOI , do I need to wait for any confirmation to apply for state nomination ? or Can EOI and application for State nomination can go parallel ? Does the invitation from DIAC happens after state accepts the nomination ? or before ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

1.First lodge EOI via Skillselect.

2. Your EOI is viewed by state. You receive initial contact.

3. After initial screening, you are selected from pool of applicants. You receive inivation to apply.

4. After submission of SS application, you are nominated by the state. You then receive invitation to apply for Visa via Skillselect.

5. you lodge visa, wait for CO, and u get it approved.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Once you receive NSW nomination and invitation from DIAC, you have to file for 190 visa. After filing for visa application, upload Meds and PCC. CO gets allocated to your visa application after around 4-5 weeks and the visa grant tales around 1.5 to 2 months from the date of visa application.


*Mroks*, what is the update from your side? ACT SS..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

roythomas said:


> Thanks Mroks, Once I submit EOI , do I need to wait for any confirmation to apply for state nomination ? or Can EOI and application for State nomination can go parallel ? Does the invitation from DIAC happens after state accepts the nomination ? or before ?


Once you file for EOI, immediately you can file state sponsorship application. The invitation from DIAC happens after state approves your state sponsorship application.

Currently there are suspension on certain occupation for state sponsorship. By this week end things will be clear.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Mroks*, what is the update from your side? ACT SS..


No update on ACT SS til yet. Hoping there will be some clarity by the end of this week.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck buddy...


----------



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Mroks and Rocky Balboa for reply .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> 1.First lodge EOI via Skillselect.
> 
> 2. Your EOI is viewed by state. You receive initial contact.
> 
> ...


Hello Rocky,

Previously, what I was knowing is, first we need to place an EOI for SS and then apply for SS by sending our documents in courier along with the fees for the state (While mentioning our EOI number in the application form we send).

Then the State will review our application and once they finalize to nominate, they will automatically send communication to DIAC and to us. DIAC will send us an invite and the rest of the process is same as of 189.

Now, from your reply, these two points are unclear to me or if they have changed the process ? Why would State see our EOI and what is that initial contact, will they email us or something by themselves ? And is that email considered initial invitation or recommendation for us to send our hard copies for finalising our application ? I know, this has happened to me for 489 Visa (TR) but hearing for first time for 190 Visa. Again, in 489, it is not EOI but just an upload of documents online in their website is what we did and they review it and send us invite if they like it and then we need to send hard copies along with the fees in courier.

Could you please re-confirm 190 process ? Is there a link on Immi site that guides us with this process ? It will be helpful if you could share the same _

2. Your EOI is viewed by state. You receive initial contact.

3. After initial screening, you are selected from pool of applicants. You receive inivation to apply._


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Jre05,

this was the process which i described for WA SS after July 1, 2013.

My process which was lodged before 1 July, 2013 was fairly simple.

1. I lodged my EOI, parallely I submitted my EOI ID and applied for SS to South AUstralia. I uploaded all docs online. THere was no appication fees. It got approved in 4 hours. then Diac sent me invitation and i applied for visa.

its been 8 weeks i have had no contact from my CO.

Different states can have different methods


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Jre05,
> 
> this was the process which i described for WA SS after July 1, 2013.
> 
> ...


Hello Rocky,

That's true, well with respect to NSW SS, I think, the process is as same as you did for SA. However, the documents need to be couriered in hard copies and also a fee of around 800 AUD is applicable.

Once its approved by them, we get an invite from DIAC.

Sorry to hear that still you are waiting for CO, you are not far from getting a CO assigned. You will get it soon. 

Thanks again for sharing the process.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. Kish199 who applied a day beore i did got a grant today..so hoping to hear some positive news soon


----------



## indiatoaus (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Team,

When does the verification be done and does the verification be done for both primary and secondary applicant (under 190 NSW category). What is the level of verification. What are the documents required at the time of ITA.

Regards
Vikas


----------

